# Driving License Procedure in Melbourne and Canberra



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Expats,

I am sorry friends for not active on the forum for long time, the reason being is job hunting which I am trying currently in Sydney (response is very poor currently)...

Anyways, back to this thread topic, Can anyone from Melbourne and Canberra advice me the procedure to get driving license valid for Australia?

Its really hard to get driving license here in Syndey(mainly Road test), so if any place from where we get Full license without getting into road test, somewhere in the forums I read that in VIC we can have license by paying fee only, is it so ?

Please give your thoughts.......thanks for always of your help

Kind Regards,
Viren


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Viren, 

I think it depends on what country you are from whether you can do a straight licence swap - we did that in South Australia since we are from the UK. 

For Victoria it looks as though you need to sit a test since India is not an exempt country - Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads

For ACT it looks the same - Overseas Drivers

They all seem to ask for your current address so I'm not sure that you could take a driving licence outside of your current state any way. 

Hope you get a good result with the job hunting.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

In Victoria, generally if you're just exchanging your driving licence for an Australian one all you do is make an appointment with VicRoads. Turn up with the form you can get of their website, your driving licence, proof of your addresss and fee. You'll have a photo taken and the whole process takes about half an hour (depending on how busy they are). Sadly Karen is right about India not an exempt country, so in your case you may well have to have a driving test.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, confirmed from a friend, he tried hard not to take the test but he had to and he failed thrice.. got the license the 4th time..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

very difficiult to get DL in aussieland...


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> very difficiult to get DL in aussieland...


Any breakthrough in getting Vic license based on your normal Indian license. Some people say you need to get a letter from your RTA saying indian license is original. Anyone who got full Vic license based on his Indian license, please share light on this?


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

cant keep my mouth shut on this one. 

In ACT, the cost of the driving license application itself is $ 145 and you need to go for a min of 6 classes each of which costs $70 - it seems to be incredibly a rip off - excuse the language since i do like all things aussie till now except this. 

and yes, i know its hard but personally i would say, go for the test because you are then really confident and comfortable about the road rules and safe. I know its a bother but..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm u mean it would be better to go to the US, get a license from there and then move to Au rather than using an Indian license? 

What I dont understand is, when India too is right hand drive, why do they consider the left hand drive license and now the right hand drive country license.. Maybe they know how well Indians Drive


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Aurita said:


> cant keep my mouth shut on this one.
> 
> In ACT, the cost of the driving license application itself is $ 145 and you need to go for a min of 6 classes each of which costs $70 - it seems to be incredibly a rip off - excuse the language since i do like all things aussie till now except this.
> 
> and yes, i know its hard but personally i would say, go for the test because you are then really confident and comfortable about the road rules and safe. I know its a bother but..


are you in canberra currently?


----------

